# 2 essive vs 3 inessive infinitive



## Gordon Freeman

Hi! 

Kun hän siinä mietiskeli savukettaan *poltellen*, osuivat hänen silmänsä edessä olevaan kuvastimeen, ja siinä hän näki heijastuksen pöydästä, jonka ääressä neljä miestä istui korttia *pelaamassa*.

Tell me please about the difference in meaning and use between these two infinitives, because I cannot see any.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

In my humble opinion (not a very educated one), the difference in this example is:

"hän mietiskeli savukettaan *poltellen*" relates to the manner of his being: he contemplated (as he was) smoking a cigarette;
"neljä miestä istui korttia *pelaamassa*" relates to the reason why the four men were sitting there: they sat there for the purpose of playing card and they were doing just that.
So the first phrase explains how, the second one explains what.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Thank you, Maunulan!  I took some time to ruminate your point, and the difference doesn't seem so subtle to me now as it seemed at first.


----------



## Marko55

When we think of the use of these infinitives (-en / -massa), we can look at the finite verbs in the sentences. We can make three groups:

1) (finite verb) + (-en)
E.g. the verb *mietiskellä* belongs to this group:
Kun hän siinä mietiskeli savukettaan *poltellen*, ...
The infinitive *polttelemassa *would sound strange in this sentence.
Another example: *tulla *and other verbs of movement:
Lapsi tuli/meni/käveli/juoksi/kiiruhti *itkien* kotiin. 
Lapsi tuli/meni/käveli/juoksi/kiiruhti *itkemässä *kotiin. (WRONG)

2) (finite verb) + (-massa)
E.g. the verb *olla *belongs to this group:
Hän on *uimassa*.
Hän on *uiden*. (WRONG)

3) (finite verb) + (-en) / (-massa)
E.g. the verb *istua *belongs to this group:
1a) Volodjan äiti, Njuta ja eräs naissukulainen istuivat terassilla *pelaten* korttia. (found by Google search)
1b) ... ja siinä hän näki heijastuksen pöydästä, jonka ääressä neljä miestä istui korttia *pelaamassa*.
2a) Hän istuu samanlaisessa sinisessä paidassaan talonsa portailla lehteä *lukien*. (found by Google search)
2b)  Vahtimestari istuu aulassa lehteä *lukemassa*. (found by Google search)

According to the following site,  the second infinitive's instructive form (-en) means "how to do sth" and the third infinitive's inessive form (-massa) refers to the place (e.g. hän on syömässä):
Infinitiivit

These are the basic meanings of these infinitives. After a certain finite verb only one of these infinitive forms is usually possible.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Thank you, Marko! Your classification did help me a lot to grasp the logic behind the use of these infinitives.


----------

